# Almost impossible to purchase a freaking tortoise!!!



## RedFootDan (Feb 13, 2021)

Can someone please point me in the right direction to a competent person to purchase a redfoot or cherry head tortoise hatchling/yearling or possible group?
I’ve tried contacting multiple RECOMMENDED businesses and personal ads from Fauna/Kingsnake and people either are non responsive, don’t ship, etc... 

I’ve been keeping dendrobates (poison dart frogs) for over 15 years. My daughter wants a tortoise and I’m desperately trying to help her acquire one, but I’m truly getting discouraged. Tell me this is just a rare experience we are going through. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Feb 13, 2021)

Just got mine from Randy from tortstork. Highly recommend him. Idk if he has any left


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 13, 2021)

RedFootDan said:


> Can someone please point me in the right direction to a competent person to purchase a redfoot or cherry head tortoise hatchling/yearling or possible group?
> I’ve tried contacting multiple RECOMMENDED businesses and personal ads from Fauna/Kingsnake and people either are non responsive, don’t ship, etc...
> 
> I’ve been keeping dendrobates (poison dart frogs) for over 15 years. My daughter wants a tortoise and I’m desperately trying to help her acquire one, but I’m truly getting discouraged. Tell me this is just a rare experience we are going through. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Definitely recommend Tortstork.


----------



## RedFootDan (Feb 13, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Definitely recommend Tortstork.


Will give them a look. Thanks.


----------



## method89 (Feb 13, 2021)

redfoot ranch gets good reviews as well.

@Southernreptiles has some as well i believe


----------



## RedFootDan (Feb 13, 2021)

method89 said:


> redfoot ranch gets good reviews as well.
> 
> @Southernreptiles has some as well i believe


I read some negative stuff about redfoot ranch so I didn’t bother reaching out to them.


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 13, 2021)

Tortoisesupply has juvenile redfoot tortoises.








Juvenile Redfoot Tortoise (6-8" range)


Redfoot Tortoises breeder direct! Redfoot Tortoises Available Now At TortoiseSupply.com; Geochelone carbonaria, High Color Redfoot Tortoises For Sale - Beautiful Baby Redfoot Tortoises For Sale at TortoiseSupply.com




www.tortoisesupply.com





I think they also have other baby ones such as some star tortoises and leopard tortoises.


----------



## bonsai tortoise (Feb 13, 2021)

Surprised you’re having a tough time finding redfoots but all the previous recommendations are good ones.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Feb 13, 2021)

Its not really baby season quite yet. So it can be tough


----------



## method89 (Feb 13, 2021)

RedFootDan said:


> I read some negative stuff about redfoot ranch so I didn’t bother reaching out to them.


i always ask @jsheffield about them and he got 2 different torts from there and both are doing good and look stunning.


----------



## method89 (Feb 13, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its not really baby season quite yet. So it can be tough


she's not drinking enough then...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 13, 2021)

SOUTHERN REPTILES is here in south Florida.
He just relocated to Loxahatchee.
@Southernreptiles is also a member of this forum and is on FACEBOOK.
As far as reliable, he certainly is.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Feb 13, 2021)

Last i checked he had non avail


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 13, 2021)

RedFootDan said:


> I read some negative stuff about redfoot ranch so I didn’t bother reaching out to them.


I've had nothing but great experiences with them... that's where I got my Redfoot and my MEP, and they're beautiful and very healthy.

Jamie


----------



## wellington (Feb 13, 2021)

Tort stork has some beautiful hypo(i think they are hypo) RF. 
He ships and does it right.


----------



## Quixx66 (Feb 13, 2021)

Kamp Kenan sells them but I don’t know anything about him as a breeder. I just like his YouTube show.


----------



## wellington (Feb 13, 2021)

Quixx66 said:


> Lamp Kenan sells them but I don’t know anything about him as a breeder. I just like his YouTube show.


I would be careful with him. He doesnt do everything right.


----------



## Quixx66 (Feb 13, 2021)

wellington said:


> I would be careful with him. He doesnt do everything right.


That’s too bad.


----------



## Melissacoop (Feb 13, 2021)

Tyler from Tortoise Supply. Had very good experience as well as friends also.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 13, 2021)

G-stars said:


> I’m sure he’s a good guy and all but I’ve had communication issues when it comes to inquiring about animals with him. Could have been because he was moving during that time
> (just a guess). I requested more information/ pics about two different animals and about a week apart. Had to email and text him to get a response.


New house.
All new pens being built and a toddler that can now walk by himself
He gets pretty busy


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Feb 13, 2021)

I checked Tortstork out of curiosity, and this is the first time in a looooong time that there's actually cherryheads (not hypo/melanistic) listed as "in stock." 

_*whistles at price*_


----------



## Radamila (Feb 13, 2021)

RedFootDan said:


> Can someone please point me in the right direction to a competent person to purchase a redfoot or cherry head tortoise hatchling/yearling or possible group?
> I’ve tried contacting multiple RECOMMENDED businesses and personal ads from Fauna/Kingsnake and people either are non responsive, don’t ship, etc...
> 
> I’ve been keeping dendrobates (poison dart frogs) for over 15 years. My daughter wants a tortoise and I’m desperately trying to help her acquire one, but I’m truly getting discouraged. Tell me this is just a rare experience we are going through. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Try Rescue sites...


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 14, 2021)

Armadillogroomer said:


> I checked Tortstork out of curiosity, and this is the first time in a looooong time that there's actually cherryheads (not hypo/melanistic) listed as "in stock."
> 
> _*whistles at price*_


The purchase price is just the tip of the iceberg! CHE's, domes, thermostat controllers, T 5 UV-B bulb and fixture, food (my wife is making me get a mini-fridge so I can store my tort food separately), BACK UPS for all your bulbs and heat. The food options get pricey once the free weed growing season is over. Set up an enclosure and grow plants in it first. Much less stressful to dial everything in when a life doesn't hang in the balance.


----------



## RedFootDan (Feb 14, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> The purchase price is just the tip of the iceberg! CHE's, domes, thermostat controllers, T 5 UV-B bulb and fixture, food (my wife is making me get a mini-fridge so I can store my tort food separately), BACK UPS for all your bulbs and heat. The food options get pricey once the free weed growing season is over. Set up an enclosure and grow plants in it first. Much less stressful to dial everything in when a life doesn't hang in the balance.


Appreciate the heads up, but I have everything set up and ready to go. Great information for someone that is new to keeping. I’ve been building vivariums/keeping PDF’s for quite some time.


----------



## RedFootDan (Feb 14, 2021)

Jan A said:


> In case you haven't noticed, there is a pandemic going on. Everyone's lives have been up heaved & not always in a good way.
> 
> I too am looking for a CH. A little patience is needed if you & your daughter are to become good tort owners. Do your homework because a good tort comes from a good breeder who is up-to-date on incubation, soaking hatchlings & a whole host of other issues.
> 
> ...


I think you’re reading into my post a little too much and making some assumptions. As I do not have a great deal of experience with tortoises directly, I have been keeping reptiles since I was a child. I am pretty much an expert when building tropical vivariums and keeping poison dart frogs. I have everything set up that is required to properly house a redfoot tortoise, both indoors and out. I have been reaching out to certain recommended breeders and it’s the lack of communication that’s irritating. I run a business myself, and to me customer satisfaction/communication is the most important to me. The pandemic has caused many complications for myself and many of my close relatives and friends, but it has not stopped me from providing a service I put my name behind. I have made some needed adjustments and pushed on...

with all that being said I’ve been directly involved with breeding, conservation, shipping, etc with frogs and I know the time it takes to be efficient. If I felt like there was nothing out of the norm going on, I would’ve never registered on the forum and made a post. I would’ve continued my occasional browsing. I came here for a little help and insight, not to be ridiculed.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 14, 2021)

RedFootDan said:


> I think you’re reading into my post a little too much and making some assumptions. As I do not have a great deal of experience with tortoises directly, I have been keeping reptiles since I was a child. I am pretty much an expert when building tropical vivariums and keeping poison dart frogs. I have everything set up that is required to properly house a redfoot tortoise, both indoors and out. I have been reaching out to certain recommended breeders and it’s the lack of communication that’s irritating. I run a business myself, and to me customer satisfaction/communication is the most important to me. The pandemic has caused many complications for myself and many of my close relatives and friends, but it has not stopped me from providing a service I put my name behind. I have made some needed adjustments and pushed on...
> 
> with all that being said I’ve been directly involved with breeding, conservation, shipping, etc with frogs and I know the time it takes to be efficient. If I felt like there was nothing out of the norm going on, I would’ve never registered on the forum and made a post. I would’ve continued my occasional browsing. I came here for a little help and insight, not to be ridiculed.


Lack of communication is where we are as a society. I just bought a fishing rod and was hot pissed when they sent the new model even though they advertised the Model number of the old model. He could not understand why I didn't want the newer model and I had to force him to pay for shipping and a full refund. As for the pandemic affecting businesses it is still being measured what the true impact is. Some floundered and closed, most are tredding water, and a true few have improved their business and made them even stronger. For me getting older stinks since I remember $2.85 minimum wage and a gas station that pumped your gas, but I would have never had a cell phone. Good luck


----------



## wellington (Feb 14, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> New house.
> All new pens being built and a toddler that can now walk by himself
> He gets pretty busy


Tyler has another kid? The last one I knew about should be around 4 or 5 maybe older. They have 5 or 6 kids now? 
Tyler is another I would recommend. However I don't think he does the closed chamber and I'm not sure he only sells what he hatched.


----------



## Olivertort1 (Feb 14, 2021)

RedFootDan said:


> Can someone please point me in the right direction to a competent person to purchase a redfoot or cherry head tortoise hatchling/yearling or possible group?
> I’ve tried contacting multiple RECOMMENDED businesses and personal ads from Fauna/Kingsnake and people either are non responsive, don’t ship, etc...
> 
> I’ve been keeping dendrobates (poison dart frogs) for over 15 years. My daughter wants a tortoise and I’m desperately trying to help her acquire one, but I’m truly getting discouraged. Tell me this is just a rare experience we are going through. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I would go with Ryan from SouthernReptiles.net


----------



## cbr900boy (Feb 14, 2021)

RedFootDan said:


> Can someone please point me in the right direction to a competent person to purchase a redfoot or cherry head tortoise hatchling/yearling or possible group?
> I’ve tried contacting multiple RECOMMENDED businesses and personal ads from Fauna/Kingsnake and people either are non responsive, don’t ship, etc...
> 
> I’ve been keeping dendrobates (poison dart frogs) for over 15 years. My daughter wants a tortoise and I’m desperately trying to help her acquire one, but I’m truly getting discouraged. Tell me this is just a rare experience we are going through. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



We got our hatchling Easter Hermanns for a breeder from morphmarket.com. He / she is very healthy.


----------



## Jackiethetortoise (Feb 14, 2021)

RedFootDan said:


> Can someone please point me in the right direction to a competent person to purchase a redfoot or cherry head tortoise hatchling/yearling or possible group?
> I’ve tried contacting multiple RECOMMENDED businesses and personal ads from Fauna/Kingsnake and people either are non responsive, don’t ship, etc...
> 
> I’ve been keeping dendrobates (poison dart frogs) for over 15 years. My daughter wants a tortoise and I’m desperately trying to help her acquire one, but I’m truly getting discouraged. Tell me this is just a rare experience we are going through. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



I received my leopard tortoise hatchling last week from TortStork ! They definitely have cherry heads tho, he posts a lot on his Instagram too ! He has pictures of all the hatchlings available. Very responsive and quick shipping!


----------



## wellington (Feb 14, 2021)

RedFootDan said:


> I think you’re reading into my post a little too much and making some assumptions. As I do not have a great deal of experience with tortoises directly, I have been keeping reptiles since I was a child. I am pretty much an expert when building tropical vivariums and keeping poison dart frogs. I have everything set up that is required to properly house a redfoot tortoise, both indoors and out. I have been reaching out to certain recommended breeders and it’s the lack of communication that’s irritating. I run a business myself, and to me customer satisfaction/communication is the most important to me. The pandemic has caused many complications for myself and many of my close relatives and friends, but it has not stopped me from providing a service I put my name behind. I have made some needed adjustments and pushed on...
> 
> with all that being said I’ve been directly involved with breeding, conservation, shipping, etc with frogs and I know the time it takes to be efficient. If I felt like there was nothing out of the norm going on, I would’ve never registered on the forum and made a post. I would’ve continued my occasional browsing. I came here for a little help and insight, not to be ridiculed.


As you are reading post. Don't forget you are new to this forum and we know nothing about you. 
We do know however, that we get many many new members that post like they know it all and did their research. Just too find out their research and knowledge came from a pet store or some other site and all the knowledge they learned is old bad outdated info. 
99% of our active members just want to be sure you know what you are getting into and that you searched the correct info. Many newbies think an aquarium is a life time enclosure and lettuce is the only food source and that water isnt needed. Of course all not true.
So as you can maybe see, we like to know a little about what you know.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 14, 2021)

wellington said:


> Tyler has another kid? The last one I knew about should be around 4 or 5 maybe older. They have 5 or 6 kids now?
> Tyler is another I would recommend. However I don't think he does the closed chamber and I'm not sure he only sells what he hatched.


No.
Ryan at @Southernreptiles has a new house and family.
He's a great guy.
However, there are also several other fantastic members here that sell their baby RF an d Cherryhead RF


----------



## wellington (Feb 14, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> Ryan at @Southernreptiles has a new house and family.
> He's a great guy.
> However, there are also several other fantastic members here that sell their baby RF an d Cherryhead RF


Oh sorry. I thought you were talking Tyler. Lol


----------



## Jan A (Feb 14, 2021)

RedFootDan said:


> I think you’re reading into my post a little too much and making some assumptions. As I do not have a great deal of experience with tortoises directly, I have been keeping reptiles since I was a child. I am pretty much an expert when building tropical vivariums and keeping poison dart frogs. I have everything set up that is required to properly house a redfoot tortoise, both indoors and out. I have been reaching out to certain recommended breeders and it’s the lack of communication that’s irritating. I run a business myself, and to me customer satisfaction/communication is the most important to me. The pandemic has caused many complications for myself and many of my close relatives and friends, but it has not stopped me from providing a service I put my name behind. I have made some needed adjustments and pushed on...
> 
> with all that being said I’ve been directly involved with breeding, conservation, shipping, etc with frogs and I know the time it takes to be efficient. If I felt like there was nothing out of the norm going on, I would’ve never registered on the forum and made a post. I would’ve continued my occasional browsing. I came here for a little help and insight, not to be ridiculed.


Didn't mean to ridicule you. You didn't indicate you had any experience with torts. My concern is for the tort you might get. Excuse me, please, & I'm sorry that I insulted you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Feb 14, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Didn't mean to ridicule you. You didn't indicate you had any experience with torts. My concern is for the tort you might get. Excuse me, please, & I'm sorry that I insulted you.


No need to apologize. You were just trying to help and somebody got snappy. Never question an expert enclosure builder.


----------



## Erenintx (Feb 14, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just got mine from Randy from tortstork. Highly recommend him. Idk if he has any left


I got my leopard tortoise from Tortstork too.


----------



## Suzyszoo (Feb 14, 2021)

RedFootDan said:


> Can someone please point me in the right direction to a competent person to purchase a redfoot or cherry head tortoise hatchling/yearling or possible group?
> I’ve tried contacting multiple RECOMMENDED businesses and personal ads from Fauna/Kingsnake and people either are non responsive, don’t ship, etc...
> 
> I’ve been keeping dendrobates (poison dart frogs) for over 15 years. My daughter wants a tortoise and I’m desperately trying to help her acquire one, but I’m truly getting discouraged. Tell me this is just a rare experience we are going through. Any help would be greatly appreciated.






RedFootDan said:


> Can someone please point me in the right direction to a competent person to purchase a redfoot or cherry head tortoise hatchling/yearling or possible group?
> I’ve tried contacting multiple RECOMMENDED businesses and personal ads from Fauna/Kingsnake and people either are non responsive, don’t ship, etc...
> 
> I’ve been keeping dendrobates (poison dart frogs) for over 15 years. My daughter wants a tortoise and I’m desperately trying to help her acquire one, but I’m truly getting discouraged. Tell me this is just a rare experience we are going through. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Hi there. Reptile Cam has some beautiful 4” & 6-7” beauties. I got my Leopard from him last spring and it is thriving and a gorgeous specimen! Best of luck in acquiring your future Tort
Cheers,
Suz

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=50&de=1252339


----------



## RedFootDan (Feb 14, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No need to apologize. You were just trying to help and somebody got snappy. Never question an expert enclosure builder.


Clearly


Chubbs the tegu said:


> No need to apologize. You were just trying to help and somebody got snappy. Never question an expert enclosure builder.


Being snappy and telling me “Incase I didn’t notice, we’re in a pandemic.”

Accusing me of looking for instant gratification, etc...

It’s all good. Just as expected, there’s some in every hobby I guess.... if I’m unsure of someone’s experience I ask questions or engage with them. I definitely don’t accuse or come off as condescending towards them. Here’s one of my “expert vivariums” and some red head histrionica. Enjoy!


----------



## RedFootDan (Feb 14, 2021)

Really appreciate all the great suggestions everyone! Definitely made our search a lot easier.


----------



## Krista S (Feb 14, 2021)

@RedFootDan Those are great pictures and what a nice environment you’ve created in the vivarium! The frog is so beautiful that it almost doesn’t look real! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pacific chelonians (Feb 14, 2021)

If you’re still looking for some Redford tortoises I have a few captive bred adults that I have raised myself that I’m looking two clear up some more space for my Aldabra if you’re interested shoot me an email I also ship I have been doing this for quite a while now
[email protected]


----------



## RedFootDan (Feb 14, 2021)

Krista S said:


> @RedFootDan Those are great pictures and what a nice environment you’ve created in the vivarium! The frog is so beautiful that it almost doesn’t look real! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Krista! Vivariums are so neat and creating a completely living breathing environment inside a terrarium is a definite treat for anyone who appreciates nature. What torts do you keep?


----------



## RedFootDan (Feb 14, 2021)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> If you’re still looking for some Redford tortoises I have a few captive bred adults that I have raised myself that I’m looking two clear up some more space for my Aldabra if you’re interested shoot me an email I also ship I have been doing this for quite a while now
> [email protected]


Thanks for reaching out. I’ll shoot you an email shortly. Excited for you to be keeping some Aldabra. My local zoo has quite a few and I’ve enjoyed hand feeding them a few times.


----------



## Krista S (Feb 14, 2021)

RedFootDan said:


> Thanks Krista! Vivariums are so neat and creating a completely living breathing environment inside a terrarium is a definite treat for anyone who appreciates nature. What torts do you keep?


You should start a thread in the “everything else” section of the forum to show more of your work. I’m sure others would love to see it too. I have a Hermann’s tortoise who will be 2 years old in May. His name is Dozer and I’ve had him since he was 3 months old. He’s brought so much joy to my life and the journey of learning about him and all his little quirks has been incredible. I hope you find the right tortoise for your family soon.


----------



## Chip's mom (Feb 14, 2021)

RedFootDan said:


> Can someone please point me in the right direction to a competent person to purchase a redfoot or cherry head tortoise hatchling/yearling or possible group?
> I’ve tried contacting multiple RECOMMENDED businesses and personal ads from Fauna/Kingsnake and people either are non responsive, don’t ship, etc...
> 
> I’ve been keeping dendrobates (poison dart frogs) for over 15 years. My daughter wants a tortoise and I’m desperately trying to help her acquire one, but I’m truly getting discouraged. Tell me this is just a rare experience we are going through. Any help would be greatly appreciated.




We had an


RedFootDan said:


> Can someone please point me in the right direction to a competent person to purchase a redfoot or cherry head tortoise hatchling/yearling or possible group?
> I’ve tried contacting multiple RECOMMENDED businesses and personal ads from Fauna/Kingsnake and people either are non responsive, don’t ship, etc...
> 
> I’ve been keeping dendrobates (poison dart frogs) for over 15 years. My daughter wants a tortoise and I’m desperately trying to help her acquire one, but I’m truly getting discouraged. Tell me this is just a rare experience we are going through. Any help would be greatly appreciated.




We recently ordered a female box turtle from Tortoise Town and received a badly pyramided male Hermann's Tortoise. They wouldn't refund the turtle food I'd purchased and said they feed them the same as tortoises (!!). It sounds like that is not uncommon or the worst from them. 

In contrast a client has had a great experience with Randy at Tort Stork. And I have been purchasing supplies from these folks who seem to be very knowledgeable and caring breeders: 
Tyler Stewart
Las Vegas NV
www.TortoiseSupply.com


----------



## S2G (Feb 26, 2021)

RedFootDan said:


> Clearly
> 
> Being snappy and telling me “Incase I didn’t notice, we’re in a pandemic.”
> 
> ...



Those are my favorites, but I just couldn't spend the $$ on them. I use to keep & breed some of the somewhat more common species. Terribs, tincs, etc but sold everything when I moved so I could setup a big saltwater tank.

I was originally going to get a redfoot from southern reptiles myself. I ended up getting a sub adult hermanns for free though. I would skip the hatchling phase & drop the dough on a sub adult. 

People dont seem to do false bottoms, but I was thinking about doing my indoor enclosure like a giant vivarium.


----------



## Southernreptiles (Mar 1, 2021)

You’re are correct, I am in the middle of moving my family (wife and 1 year old son) which is a daunting task in itself, along with roughly 200-250 tortoises and all of their indoor/outdoor enclosures. You’re really gonna bring up a complaint about me cause you had to email and text me to get a response? I’m a solo private breeder.. I don’t have a a phone room of people sitting answering phones for me. I’m outside, taking care of my animals or inside spending time with my family. Sorry I didn’t meet your communication standards, but I do my best. 



G-stars said:


> I’m sure he’s a good guy and all but I’ve had communication issues when it comes to inquiring about animals with him. Could have been because he was moving during that time
> (just a guess). I requested more information/ pics about two different animals and about a week apart. Had to email and text him to get a response.


----------



## Southernreptiles (Mar 1, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> New house.
> All new pens being built and a toddler that can now walk by himself
> He gets pretty busy


THANK YOU!


----------



## pacific chelonians (Mar 1, 2021)

If you are still looking for redfoots I have some you never responded back to me let me know 

[email protected]


----------



## SSilverback32 (Jun 5, 2021)

Our experience with Southern Reptiles has been nothing but great! Super happy with our new Cherries and all their support!


----------

